# And the best comb is...



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know so you tell me









Preferably one I can get from an actual store as opposed to online, if that's possible. Pics and descriptions would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a 4.5" Greyhound Fine/Medium Comb. I love that size because it is so much easier to use on small dogs. 









I also have a 7.5" comb but I've only used that one a couple of times. It is just to big to easy use on the girls (at least for me). I also have a slicker brush and pin brush. But most of the time I use the 4.5" comb.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Sep 21 2005, 09:47 AM
> *I don't know so you tell me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Alot of people here say that these are the best combs and brushes, I haven't bought any yet myself. I am planning on buying a couple of the combs and one of the brushes soon though











http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Sep 21 2005, 10:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of people here say that these are the best combs and brushes, I haven't bought any yet myself. I am planning on buying a couple of the combs and one of the brushes soon though











http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101715
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is a post about the brushes and if you scroll down they talk about the combs and which ones to use on a Maltese










http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5758


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd probably start with a basic greyhound comb like the one Kristi posted. You can always upgrade to a more expensive comb later on, although unless you plan on keeping him in a full coat, you may not need it.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 21 2005, 12:04 PM
> *I'd probably start with a basic greyhound comb like the one Kristi posted. You can always upgrade to a more expensive comb later on, although unless you plan on keeping him in a full coat, you may not need it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101746*


[/QUOTE]

What is the difference between a greyhound comb and a buttercomb?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the Buttercomb is the name trademarked by Chris Christensen for a fancy version of the original greyhound comb. The regular, much less expensive greyhound combs are made of stainless steel, I believe. The Buttercomb is made of solid brass and nickel plated.

A#1 All Systems makes a very similiar comb to the Buttercomb that I will probably buy eventually. It has medium/coarse teeth which I think might work better for me than the fine/medium combination in the Buttercombs. That's what the greyhound comb I have now is and it works great on Lady's thicker, more cottony coat.

And it's $5 cheaper, too!

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=4696B


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

If you don't want to buy on line - is a catalog OK? http://www.cherrybrook.com has sends out several a year AND you can also find them at most big shows here in the northeast. They carry the full linke of Chris Christensens. They are pricey though, so don't expect any bargains. For cheaper stuff, go to http://www.petedge.com. They also carry a big line of grooming products and have a catalog, but have less of the "high end" stuff. Unfortunatly, Petco, Petsmart and Petland (the latter I never buy from for ethical reasons), rarely carry GOOD grooming equipment.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Petedge is great for someone just starting out. The carry a huge selection of products from great companies like Pet Silk, All Systems, etc. Get them to send you a catalogue and start a wish list!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have the small buttercomb and love it. I use it one their faces. Be careful though. I have a habit of laying things down and I couldn't find it. I missed having it so much that I ordered another one. Two days after I received it I found the first one under the couch cushion! I now keep one in the car to tidy up their faces before we go in a store or somewhere.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Sep 21 2005, 01:33 PM
> *I have the small buttercomb and love it.  I use it one their faces.  Be careful though.  I have a habit of laying things down and I couldn't find it.  I missed having it so much that I ordered another one.  Two days after I received it I found the first one under the couch cushion!  I now keep one in the car to tidy up their faces before we go in a store or somewhere.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101780*


[/QUOTE]
I'm in love with my small buttercomb too! It is the best comb to get out matts and eye crusties. It's the best $24 I've spent on anything for the dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When you say "small buttercomb", which one do you mean?

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 21 2005, 02:48 PM
> *When you say "small buttercomb", which one do you mean?
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101783*


[/QUOTE]
It is the 4 1/2 inch Chris Christensen one. I have bought others the same size but the quality of this one is awesome. It really cleans up their faces. It is well worth the money. I got mine from Cherrybrook magazine.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab+Sep 21 2005, 03:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the 4 1/2 inch Chris Christensen one. I have bought others the same size but the quality of this one is awesome. It really cleans up their faces. It is well worth the money. I got mine from Cherrybrook magazine.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101796
[/B][/QUOTE]
It is #006.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotcha! So it has both coarse & fine teeth? I was confused because it says that one is 5 inches long. The 4&1/2 inch combs come in either coarse or fine, not a combination.

I like the #006, too. Someday.....


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the CC Buttercomb and love it! I have purchased several other combs that went as expensive...wished I would have saved my money and just bought the good comb.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 21 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Gotcha! So it has both coarse & fine teeth? I was confused because it says that one is 5 inches long. The 4&1/2 inch combs come in either coarse or fine, not a combination.
> 
> I like the #006, too. Someday.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101801*


[/QUOTE]

I love it because of the 24 teeth on one end. It really gets the crusties around their eyes.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

So you all only comb your malt's faces...? No brush rite? I have the #1 all systems brushes (triangle and the soft one JMM recommends) and I want to make sure.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Sep 23 2005, 09:46 AM
> *So you all only comb your malt's faces...?  No brush rite?  I have the #1 all systems brushes (triangle and the soft one JMM recommends) and I want to make sure.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102467*


[/QUOTE]
I have the triangle brush also, but my dogs don't like me to use it. I use the small comb daily. It is one of those things I couldn't live without!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I use both a comb and pin brush (A-1 All systems) on Dolce's face. I use a eyelash comb (for humans) to get the goobers out of her eyes, but this thread has convinced me to get the buttercomb!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

makes sense.
thanks guys.

btw, that eyelash comb is a great idea


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

So for cotton hair like. 
you guys recommend the buttercomb brush?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Sep 23 2005, 12:34 PM
> *So for cotton hair like.
> you guys recommend the buttercomb brush?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102580*


[/QUOTE]

Boy, do we have you confused!

I think the recommendation for a cottony coat is the Gold Series pin brush.

The Buttercomb seems to be a hit for all coat types.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Sep 23 2005, 12:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, do we have you confused!

I think the recommendation for a cottony caot is the Gold Series pin brush.

The Buttercomb seems to be a hit for all coat types.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102583
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Lady's mom, 
Yes, I got confuse a little bit








I do have a pin brush 
I will have to try the buttercomb as well


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has a coat that is between cotton and silk...if that makes sense. It is thick. I couldn't live without the buttercomb #000 from CC.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 21 2005, 07:03 AM
> *I have a 4.5" Greyhound Fine/Medium Comb.  I love that size because it is so much easier to use on small dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey Lexi's mom what is the differents between a slicker and a pin







I thought they were the same







ok I looked up the pin and slicker







now I know what the diferents are :lol:







Sorry


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Sep 28 2005, 09:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lexi's mom what is the differents between a slicker and a pin







I thought they were the same







ok I looked up the pin and slicker







now I know what the diferents are :lol:







Sorry
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104303
[/B][/QUOTE]







No problem


----------

